# Coconut oil - miracle juice for preemies!!!



## MummyMEE

Hi lovely mummies! I was wondering what moisturiser to take into hospital as having been told this baby might be a preemie too I have decided to be prepared and pack my hospital bag.
ANYWAY......
I have been using pure coconut oil to rub on my bump and boobs to try and help my skin and was wondering if I could take it in and use it on a newborn so I turned to the font of all knowledge (google) and found this article amongst many others andd its unbelievable.....
Cocnut oil can be used for :
Cradle Cap
Nappy rash 
General moisturization
And totally mad.... when used during regular massage of preemies can actually help them gain weight quicker!!!!!!!!

Enjoy :-X xxxxx

https://doublefrick.hubpages.com/hub/Why-I-Baby-My-Babies-With-Coconut-Oil


----------



## EmSmith1980

We were given a tub of coconut oil in our NNU. Loved it so much I buy it and use it on all my kids. Amazing stuff. xx


----------



## AP

our NNU gave us it too, we now buy it in a huge tub from boots. its fab for your hair too as long as you keep it warm! also great in a preemies warm bath!


----------

